# EE19 Radio



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a link for the EE19 radio? I'm on CM7 with Eh09 and SMS or MMS don't work


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Make sure you are running the CM7 for EH09 or your SMS and mms won't work.

Give me a minute and I will post a link to the correct CM7 file. I can post the ee19 link in the am when I am by my laptop


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

http://db.tt/hbL7F4I

Try that


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

ee19 radio will not work on eh09, binds at start up, make sure you have badgeprovider


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

dsk04 said:


> ee19 radio will not work on eh09, binds at start up, make sure you have badgeprovider


He's talking about running EE19 on CM7 as he stated. EE19 works fine on CM7. If you are going to help people please make sure to read carefully or people are going to be confused and screwed up worse than they already are.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, sorry about the confusion. I was on MIUI 1.9.9 which required EH09, so i flashed the EH09 radio, and i didn't read that EH09 radio won't work with Cm7..


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> Yeah, sorry about the confusion. I was on MIUI 1.9.9 which required EH09, so i flashed the EH09 radio, and i didn't read that EH09 radio won't work with Cm7..


EH09 does work with CM7. Look in the nightlies thread for the fixed Rom uploaded by MastaOfEvil. It works perfect.

Here's the link - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4081-PRE-NIGHTLY-ROM-GRJ90-CyanogenMod-7-for-Samsung-Mesmerize-Showcase(MTD)&p=86552&viewfull=1#post86552


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

CM7 will work on EH09 of you use the file I linked above. I ran it the past few days and it ran great.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just flashed it. Thanks!


----------

